# 8 months since I kissed your face.



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Allie Bean was a sweetie, love her face! We would give anything to be able to kiss and hug our boys and girls again, wouldn't we? Missing my Buddy too, know just how you feel. ((HUGS))


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

what a sweet face. im sure she is looking down on you and smiling.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Buddysmyheart said:


> Allie Bean was a sweetie, love her face! We would give anything to be able to kiss and hug our boys and girls again, wouldn't we? Missing my Buddy too, know just how you feel. ((HUGS))


Wouldn't it be great if we could kiss and hug them again. Somedays my heart feels so totally broken. The aniversary of her death is always so hard but every day without them is hard.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

ssacres said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could kiss and hug them again. Somedays my heart feels so totally broken. The aniversary of her death is always so hard but every day without them is hard.


It sure would i miss my Naughty Charlie girl so much like you i would love to hold her again and kiss her lovely face


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ssacres said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could kiss and hug them again. Somedays my heart feels so totally broken. The aniversary of her death is always so hard but every day without them is hard.


It sure is. I'm so sorry you're missing your sweet Allie so much. 

The second anniversary of my boy going to the Bridge was last week, it was a very sad day for us. I try to remember that he's still with us, sometimes I can feel him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie Bean*

I just love that picture of sweet Allie Bean!
We never get over wanting another kiss!


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

Almost six weeks since we sent our beloved Kodiak to Rainbow Bridge. I hope Kodi found a new friend there in Allie.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you, Allie was such a sweet girl.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Qontry said:


> Almost six weeks since we sent our beloved Kodiak to Rainbow Bridge. I hope Kodi found a new friend there in Allie.
> *******************************************************
> 
> ​


 I just love the white faces of our beautiful seniors. There faces say so much. Sorry you lost your Kodiak.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Allie will always be with you,​​Mom, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colourful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, Mom,  I'm everyplace!​​


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

goldensmum said:


> Allie will always be with you,​
> 
> 
> Mom, please don't mourn for me
> ...


 Thank you.. That's beautiful..


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

What a sweet face. There's just something special about the love from an old gold.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Your Allie was such a beautiful girl with a sweet face.
I lost my beautiful girl Gracie last October so I too know the pain you feel
and everyday we miss them more and more.
I opened my heart again and now have a puppy named Sheldon. 
Maybe one day you will open your heart again to another golden.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Your Allie was such a beautiful girl with a sweet face.
> I lost my beautiful girl Gracie last October so I too know the pain you feel
> and everyday we miss them more and more.
> I opened my heart again and now have a puppy named Sheldon.
> Maybe one day you will open your heart again to another golden.


Sure is a hard one. Sorry for your loss .. I did decide to get another golden. She is 8 months old now. Got her about a month and a half after I lost my sweet Allie. Love her to pieces already. She is a really sweetie..


----------

